# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Привезите нам очки!

## ПрЫнцесска

Девочки, которые бывают в Москве, если кто-нибудь будет в mothercare, купите нам солнцезащитные очки плиз!!! Будем очень благодарны! А то мы там не бываем, а в Калуге такие не купишь

----------


## Домик в деревне

Инна, мы только приехали из Москвы =( Теперь вернемся туда 11го. Тебе к какому числу надо? Могу к следующей нашей поездке в Калугу постараться купить.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Олеся, нам не горит, на море только в августе. Мы будем очень-очень-очень тебе благодарны!

----------


## Домик в деревне

А, ну попаду в Мазу - куплю. Пиши, какие именно. Лучше ссылку!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Олесь, любые на девочку, желательно обычной формы (не сердечками и не цветочками), а цвет не принципиален.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Инна, посмотри, вот закупка хороших очков Полароид. Цены приятные. http://community.livejournal.com/zak...a/1089720.html Расцветки, форму и размер можно выбрать.
Я в этом сообществе состою. Могу тебе заказать.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Олесь, а не может быть такого, что они поцарапаные придут? Я вечером постараюсь посмотреть

----------


## Домик в деревне

Их хорошо упаковывают. Не должны поцарапаться.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ой, Олесь, комп сильно виснет, фик на сайте покопаешься, не буду заморачиваться с СП. Если вдруг будешь в мазе, то прикупи нам там, а если не будешь, то ладно, что-нибудь придумаем

----------

